# I'm thinking of giving this a try (Miracle cure blemish drops)



## korina981 (Oct 2, 2006)

Its sounds potentially gimmicky but it does have a money back gaurauntee, lol

Miracle Cureâ„¢ Duo

i emailed them and this was the list of ingrediants. Anyone know anything about this product?

BLEMISH REMOVER

You'll be happy to know the ingredients of our New Skinâ„¢ Blemish Drops: Aloe,

Manna, Senna leaves, Rhubarb root, Zedvoary root, Theriac Venezian, Angelica

root, Carline Thistle root, Myrrh, Camphor, Saffron, Stinging Nettle and St.

John's Wort in a base of pure grain alcohol - all botanical ingredients that are

most beneficial to your skin.

SKIN PROTECTOR

Here are the ingredients for our New Skinâ„¢ Oil (many of which are the same,

however in different blends and noticeable in formula color): Calendula, Aloe,

Manna, Senna leaves, Rhubarb root, Zedvoary root, Theriac Venezian, Angelica

root, Carline Thistle root, Myrrh, Camphor, Saffron, Stinging Nettle and St.

John's Wort in a base of pure olive oil.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi,

No I haven't heard of this product.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry, I've never heard of it either.

It sounds pretty good though.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 2, 2006)

well i ordered it; i guess i will just be spending a few extra hours at work to pay for my impulse buy LOL


----------



## beautynista (Oct 2, 2006)

Let us know how it works!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh please please let us know how it works out. It sounds pretty good. ditto!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 2, 2006)

Never heard of it, but I look forward to knowing how it worked for you!


----------



## missrobertaw (Oct 3, 2006)

....if it works, let us know


----------

